# VIDEO OF BABY MOVING IN EGG!!! 39 DAYS OLD



## krb1093 (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwbygT2Cb7M&feature=colike[/video][hr]
This is sooooo amazing. So glad I was able to save them from the coon


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 13, 2012)

That is one of the coolest videos I have ever seen!


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 13, 2012)

I know!!!! I'm addicted to these little guys already!!!


----------



## mctlong (Jul 13, 2012)

Thats awesome!!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## l0velesly (Jul 13, 2012)

How cool~


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 13, 2012)

Isn't it the sweetest thing? They've been moving for a couple weeks now but every time I tried to tape they'd stop! lol. Finally got a good one


----------



## Tom (Jul 13, 2012)

That is very cool. My five year old loved it. What species?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 13, 2012)

Just great video!


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing that, that is something I will probably never get to see in person so I really appreciated your video.


----------



## Laura (Jul 13, 2012)

thats very cool, but I'd be VERY careful in moving it too much at this point.. just let them be..


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah, thay was the first i'd moved them in awhile. I wanted to give them fresh dirt and moss. Normally I just put the light down beside them.

oh btw they are eastern box turtles we believe. My hubby is sure of it cause he saw the mom laying them in our dirt drive way, but they also look like painted to me but he insists it was a box. The cool thing about it is he saw her so we wanted to make sure they'd be safe and made the chicken wire enclosure but soon found a raccoon after them. The coon got 2 of them but still have 5 active little movers


----------



## katelyn0974 (Jul 13, 2012)

Will you be selling any babies?


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 13, 2012)

katelyn0974 said:


> Will you be selling any babies?


My hubby swears their boxies, but after looking at painter eggs they look alot alike. Their measuring as box cause painters are about a half inch shorter. Anyway if their painters we have several lakes around the house unless someone wanted one and just paid for shipping. I'm not gonna charge anyone for a good home. Now if their boxies I'll have to give them to our nature center. I don't think we can keep them in Michigan. Which brings up a good question: if they end up being eastern box turtles and they were laid in your yard, we tried the outdoor enclosure thing but coons were still getting to them so I brought them in to incubate can you get a permit to keep them or try to find good homes?


----------



## katelyn0974 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have heard of certain areas needing a permit, but I'm not aware of myself needing a permit here in south Florida. I would find them good homes.  I'm so jealous if they're boxies.


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 13, 2012)

katelyn0974 said:


> I have heard of certain areas needing a permit, but I'm not aware of myself needing a permit here in south Florida. I would find them good homes.  I'm so jealous if they're boxies.


I'll have to contact our DNR once I find out what they are. I don't know if certain circumstances matter with boxies. I do know you can't catch them in the wild and keep them as pets here. They are protected. Keep in contact with me and I'll try to find out if theres anything I can do. I just don't wanna break the law.


----------



## katelyn0974 (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay, I totally understand.


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 14, 2012)

I can't get anyone to comment on the tiny tiny brown bug one one of the eggs. This post has had a lot of looks so thought I'd try here. Is it normal? should I be freaking out? It seriously looked like a piece of dirt but with legs


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Love the music LOL! It is so great! Really good catch on video! I have never gotten to see it myself in person. I'm always too scared to mess with the eggs lol. I bet you were flippin out! Very cool! You did save their lives and am grateful for that. The raccoon would have gotten them for sure. No doubt. I just went and visited a friend of mine and in her backyard (backs up to a huge marsh) there were about 20 holes dug up with egg shells all over the place I did find 4 different nests that were full of eggs so I brought them home and placed them in the incubator. I got 69 eggs that day! I will be putting them back where I got them but I'm going to make sure they get to the water and pray they make it safely the rest of their journey of life. Can't save them all unfortunately but every baby helps. Good job! Your doing great!


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Turtlelady! I've never did this before but thanks to the help of everyone on here they're doing great. 69 eggs WOW!!!!! It has been a joy watching these eggs, and yes the raccoon would have got them for sure. I know they need to eat too and BELIEVE ME they eat very well from our trash can lol. I'm picking trash up every other day or so. I think their cute as well. I just love animals in general it makes no difference to me what they are. If they had been snake eggs I'd do the same. I'd prolly freak out once they hatched, but would be happy I was able to save them.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Lol that's funny because I said the same thing, I dug up 4 different nests with 4 different kinds of eggs so I have no idea what they are! It'll be exciting to see what they are. Even if snakes come crawling out LOL. Crazy... I know one nest is snapping turtles. There were 40 eggs in that hole. and there perfectly round. But the other 3, we'll see!!

I'm so excited for you. Can't wait til you get to see them peek their heads out to the big world. It is an amazing thing to go through and know that YOU made it possible.


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 14, 2012)

Your welcome everyone. I'll make sure I post pics of the babies when they hatch


----------



## terryo (Jul 14, 2012)

What an amazing video! Thank you so much for posting that. Can't wait to see what comes out of them now.


----------



## kanalomele (Jul 14, 2012)

Sooo in love with this video! Thank-you for posting this.


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 15, 2012)

kanalomele said:


> Sooo in love with this video! Thank-you for posting this.


 Ur welcome ! I am too!!!!


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 16, 2012)

Eggs look great, but only fill about 1/3 of the egg! Shouldn't they be more filled? now 42 days old. There all still moving.


----------



## stena29 (Jul 16, 2012)

thats awesome!!


----------

